# Minimum child age for keeping a limit of fish



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I was out this spring fishing for browns with my girls (6 and 9) and ran rods for both of them. The 9 year old has been first mate since birth and landing fish since she was 3. The 6 year old is catching up. Besides, it's rare to catch anything in close that's going to cause an issue reeling it in.
> 
> We were out in 80' a few weeks ago catching a mixed bag of kings and coho. I ran rods for the 9 year old as she can handle kings with some help and coho on her own. I did not run rods for the 6 year old.
> 
> I fished the channel for mature kings last week with both girls on the boat. I did not run rods for either, as they cannot handle large fish in close quarters until in the middle of the lake where we've got room. That and 3 rods was plenty in that traffic.


Great judgment. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll second (or third) the "be a good example for the kids".
Tou are teaching life long morals and scruples. Why teach them to stretch and bend the law? How many fish does one need anyway? 5 big fish isn't enough for a day?

Close but different.. I was in the woods with my 11 year old last fall on the youth deer opener. He had a regular youth license but no antlerless tag. The only deer we saw were does and yearlings. He wanted to shoot one and I told him we only had a buck tag. He said we could go to the store later and get a doe tag. This was the right time to explain that that would be both wrong and illegal to shoot a doe then go get the antlerless tag later. He was ok with that after I explained it.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Davelobi said:


> I'll second (or third) the "be a good example for the kids".
> Tou are teaching life long morals and scruples. Why teach them to stretch and bend the law? How many fish does one need anyway? 5 big fish isn't enough for a day?
> 
> Close but different.. I was in the woods with my 11 year old last fall on the youth deer opener. He had a regular youth license but no antlerless tag. The only deer we saw were does and yearlings. He wanted to shoot one and I told him we only had a buck tag. He said we could go to the store later and get a doe tag. This was the right time to explain that that would be both wrong and illegal to shoot a doe then go get the antlerless tag later. He was ok with that after I explained it.


That is what the youth hunt is for.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

we let the kids pull walleye in with the rods in the holders lol....nothing like happy kids and all the rods staying in the boat...unless I miss a rod holder ...once on 30 years ...

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

